# information wanted



## Cinnamonheart (Jun 15, 2012)

I have 2 questions
1. Does the University of Athens have a residence/guest house?
2. Does anyone have any suggestions how I can find someone in Athens who I have lost contact with? All I have is a name and an old email address. I have tried searching the phone book and the internet but no luck. 
Thanks for any information anyone might have.


----------

